# 40 Gallon Breeder!!



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I got a used 40Breeder from the Repticon today for $50!

i need to clean it up and decide whether to divide it or make one big setup with it. 
more pics to come!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

What are the dimensions of these 40 breeders?

Over my side of the pond we just refer to tanks in inches.

Id go for one full tank, but depends what your planning on keeping I guess.

Richie


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, man. It's 36L/18W/16H inches

I'm moving my Powder blues in it. I'm not sure how much more room i can use for more tanks. And I really want some Citronellas from Tom and Jane, hence the idea of splitting the tank

Well, an update: I cleaned the tank all up


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

And siliconing weedblocker to the inside of my screen lid. Keeps fruitflies in and helps with humidity. I'll also put a piece of glass on top of the lid.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm its a toughy.

If split in the middle they would be left with 18square inch of land space.

I always go by the famous db motto, "do the best you can for the frogs you have"

So I would use that tank for them alone, but that is me.

Keep us posted.

Richie


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, i figured that. So, I'm just gonna make the whole thing for my Powders. More fun!

i'm thinking two streams, waterfall, pond, maybe a greatstuff background.  and lots of plants


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Good to hear.

Also not splitting the tank will leave you with a tonne of space to create all these ponds and streams etc more easily... so that's another plus 

Cant wait to see this unfold.

Good luck

Richie


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

ohh yeah!!  Thanks!

Do you or anyone else know how much GS it takes to make a background for a 40breeder? 36inches long that is


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Uhm I don't have a clue to be honest mate... Ive only ever used it once and hated it.

Its also not commonly available over here.

Hopefully someone else with more GS experience will chime in

Richie


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Depends on how thick you want to lay it down. To cover the surface, you should be fine with 2 cans (light application) or 3 for a thicker wall.

I would have 3 on hand just in case.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, thanks.

Allrighty, GS questions:

Carving: how and what to use?
Spraying: Silicone the glass then spray GS on?
use: How do i bring my pump tubing behind the background?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

One more thing.
i'm thinking of mounting this cork bark piece on the side of the tank there. i'd break it into two pieces, also.

Should i mount it into GS? Or just silicone it to the side?

Thanks


----------



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

I am looking to pick up the same tank as Petco is having a $1 per gallon sale

I was thinking about putting it on its side so that it was horizontal but with the opening facing the front and then treating it like a vert with vent on top. Fixed glass at bottom and sliding glass doors for entrance.


In this config. it would be 36 long 18 high and 16 deep.

Delmarr


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't even bother putting any silicone underneath the g.s. layer, that isn't necessary (unless, course, that is how you choose to obscure the glass). 

I find it far easier to just apply black contact paper or black spray paint to whichever side you choose to obscure. 

As for the cork bark, you can just apply the g.s. around it, and it will hold (as long as that side is flat on the ground). Cork bark is light enough so that you will only need to let the g.s. set for several hours before moving on to the next side. 

Trust me, don't rush the g.s. application process. There is nothing more frustrating then watching that nice piece of cork bark plummet from the g.s. wall that you had thought had set and slop into another freshly coated side, ruining both your g.s. layer as well as the cork bark. 

If you wait it out patiently, and lay down nice even coats, g.s. will be your friend. Any other method, you'll be spending more time and money trying to correct your mistakes. 

This is coming from someone with more g.s. upsets than was otherwise thought to be humanly possible. 

Good luck!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck with your tank!

Thanks, for the GS advice. I just got some. Is that stuff allright? IT says water resistant and used for wiring and plumbing. I laos picked up some eggcrate and PVC

FYI- I also have a piece of grapevine I'd like to put in the GS. And it's sandblasted so it doesn't mold or rot


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's the stuff.

I carved mine with a razor blade and a pair of small, sharp scissors.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I used a box cutter and a sharp knife. If I do GS again I think I'll get a chisel set and some wood carving tools.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

That g.s. will do fine.

You can carve it however you like, and the grapevine will look nice in there, too.

Sandblasting won't do a whole lot to deter the molding process, however. Grapevine is inclined to mold, and most people on this forum will tell you that. Shouldn't be harmful to the frogs; just make sure you clean it well, regardless.

Keep us posted.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, I have a razor blade and scissors. 
Tips on how to clean the grapevine, then?

An Update: I cut and covered the eggcrate in weedblocker. Then I cut some PVC to 2.5inches. And now I will be siliconing them to the eggcrate.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Small Update:

I have my pump access made. and as you can see, I will have my tubing coming up and flowing into that piece of corkbark.

i ran out of silicone, so once I get more, I will silicone some odds and ends and continue on 

More updates to come


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, an update.
Some more siliconing. And i've got my pump in and the tubing coming out to meet the cork bark stream. 
I will adjust some things here and there and then start on the GS background  
Stay tuned!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a broken in half piece of corkbark that will go into the GS background.
At first, I started to cut it. But it proved to be difficult. So i broke it over my knee  The cut in it may have helped with the decent break


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres a construction journal I made a few years ago which includes the gs application pictures: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...nstruction-journal-updated-1-04-07-p-3-a.html


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, thank you. I've seen that thread before 

Hmm, I did my pump access eggcrate a little differently. As you can see in the picture below
What did you use to carve the GS?
i only have one can, to see how much I'm going to use. Also, I don't think I'm going to apply silicone to the glass before the GS


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

haha, forgot the pics


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool that'll work. Just make sure when siliconing the dirt to the gs, to get some silicone along the edges to adhere to gs to the glass, as I have had the gs fall off of the glass before. It sticks much better to silicone, thats why I use silicone first, but also the black looks better than the gs from the outside. Like mentioned above, spray paint works too or construction paper. 
To sculpture the GS, I usually use a knife and my hands. Its easy to stick your fingers in and rip a chunk out, also looks more natural than a straight line that you get from a knife.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

Now when siliconing dirt to GS. I let it dry then run a vaccum over it to get loose dirt off and then silicone more dirt over the bare spots?
I'm planning on using EcoEarth dirt, FYI


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Mkay! An update!

GS'd the back of the tank.

obviously, I forgot to put in the corkbark and grapewood  So I guess tomorrow, I'll scrape some Gs off and spray my other in and put them in and finish Gs-ing  

Then on, Tuesday. I'll carve it out.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

It depends on how thick your background is and how many overhangs, ledges you create. I would grab 3 cans at least. I have used 2 easily in a 20 vert.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

UPDATE

So I had to use the same straw with the second GS can, so progress was slow. But here's the result. We'll see how it turns out


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

mkay. Sooo, Gs'd more. And used some Adhesive stuff to hold my dirt onto the GS background.

Also, I GS'd the Corkbark stream. And the Repto Filter you see at the right side of the tank, will be for a waterfall and pond. Also acting as the main filtering system.

I'm letting the Adhesive dry, then I'll vaccumm the loose dirt off and stick more dirt on whatever bare spots there may be.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Update!!

Background Finished!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that spray stuff frog safe?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah.

Works pretty good too. Not as time consuming as Silicone


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, what's it made from?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Here It is: Loctite Spray Adhesive High Performance from Loctite Adhesives

And Update:

Substrate in, moss in, leaf litter in. Water in! Pump is working, takes a few minutes to get up and running. But works well enough.

The Filter isn't running yet, because the siliconed mesh isn't done curing yet.

I'll pick up some plants as soon as possible and let it grow in!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

UPdate pics

Leaf Litter added


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

It says Loctite will not work in high humidity... Hopefully it won't fail on you though.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude, Crap! How'd I miss that??

Kay, I'm gonna set up the water features and put the lid on. Get it up and running. We'll see how the Loctite works, then go from there.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay! Got it on my table. Filter and pump up and running. We'll watch the humidity and get some plants


----------

